# 1st Annual R/C Bash at the Alabama State Fairgrounds



## stezo (Aug 11, 2007)

what's up everybody !!! :wave: I'm having a on-road flat oval race Sept.1,2007 Sat. at the Alabama Fairgrounds in B'ham.I'm trying to convience the city to make the empty park a "BIG" R/C Park with it all.So I need all support from r/c racers available this day,there are flyers at the following hobby stores:Hobbytown USA Trussville, Homewood Toy & Hobby, The Model Box, Oak Mtn. Hobbies, and I will have them at the relocated Hobbytown USA that's in Alabaster. If you have any questions please call me @ (205)243-2457. I will be posting any changes or updates. PEACE!


----------

